# I think its parasites



## Kevin007 (Jul 20, 2008)

I think my yellow lab has parasites.

I lost one a month ago, he got really skinny and had stringy poo, I isolated him thinking it is because he ain't getting his share of food but it was not the case.

Now another one is like this, I left him in the tank,I don't think I can save him, he is too skinny and beat up.

What should I do for future cases? I know it is because I neglected my tank a few weeks back and I regret it. It will not happen again. but if another one already has parasites and it is just not detectable yet, what can I do about it?

Are yellow labs more prone to parasites? Is it contagious?


----------



## fancy diver (Mar 21, 2009)

You Should get an internal parasite food additive(*** heard jungle parasite clear and/or metronidazole are good)


----------



## Kevin007 (Jul 20, 2008)

fancy diver said:


> You Should get an internal parasite food additive(I've heard jungle parasite clear and/or metronidazole are good)


What are the chances of my other mbunas having it too?

How do i use this medicine?


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

Actually most fish kept in aquariums have some internal parasites. Under good conditions their immune system can cope with the parasites and the fish arent bothered by them. However when the fish become stressed by poor water quality or agression their immune system starts to fail and the parasites can get the upper hand. I would continue to do major weekly water changes, I would also treat the tank with parasite clear as I have had good luck with this product.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

You can also add epsom salt at 1 cup per 100G as a preventative measure. I would highly recommend feeding the main tank medicated antiparasitic food - it's always best to get them to ingest the meds if they are still eating. But yes, all of them have been exposed, and it can take weeks to manifest into visible symptoms.


----------



## Kevin007 (Jul 20, 2008)

cichlidaholic said:


> You can also add epsom salt at 1 cup per 100G as a preventative measure. I would highly recommend feeding the main tank medicated antiparasitic food - it's always best to get them to ingest the meds if they are still eating. But yes, all of them have been exposed, and it can take weeks to manifest into visible symptoms.


I generally do not like to add medications to my tank unless it is absolutely necessary..

I assume that it is necessary to treat them? I figured medications do more harm then good but I hear good things about jungle parasite clear.

How exactly do I use it and how often?


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

I tend to be proactive with meds if fish are showing signs of illness. I use medicated food, or metro powder, or metro soaked food.

I have never had any side effects from these medications. I try to use a hospital tank so I don't have to add as much medications.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I also avoid meds wherever possible... but to live by this philosophy we have to not neglect maintenance. If we compromise our maintenance schedule (which hey, it happens to the best of us, sometimes life gets busy), then we have to compromise on our "no meds" approach as well.

Using UV lights are a good way to create a safety net against parasites for those weeks maintenance gets neglected... I've had great "luck" adding them to a tank that has such an outbreak going on... I won't elaborate on this approach unless it's something you show interest in...

Aside from that, I've heard good things about JPC as well... I have little experience actually using it but from what I've read by people I trust, follow the directions on the bottle... Adding a little salt to the tank is also a good idea when fish are looking less than 100%.


----------



## Kevin007 (Jul 20, 2008)

I might think of investing in a uv light too. It has to fit an FX5 though since I'l be using 2 FX5s in my future 180G.

Which is getting a delay because of my fish being sick.

As for the JPC, does the instruction on the bottle suggest you to medicate the whole tank or to soak the food?

Only one yellow lab has parasites right now but if you guys are pretty sure the others have it too, I'll use the JPC.


----------



## Kevin007 (Jul 20, 2008)

It is this right?

http://www.petco.com/product/3348/Jungl ... ddies.aspx

It says not to be used with fish food, so I can't soak it?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

JPC treats the water column. You do 3 treatments with it, spaced 48 hours apart, with a 25% water change prior to the 2nd and 3rd treatment.

Since it's a fizz tab, I wouldn't attempt treating the food with it.

I do think you would be much safer using a medicated food, though. Anytime you can get the fish to ingest the meds, your chances for success are greater.


----------



## Kevin007 (Jul 20, 2008)

cichlidaholic said:


> JPC treats the water column. You do 3 treatments with it, spaced 48 hours apart, with a 25% water change prior to the 2nd and 3rd treatment.
> 
> Since it's a fizz tab, I wouldn't attempt treating the food with it.
> 
> I do think you would be much safer using a medicated food, though. Anytime you can get the fish to ingest the meds, your chances for success are greater.


Yea I rather get them to ingest it, I hate adding meds to my tank, which med should I get if I want mbunas to ingest it?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Jungle makes an antiparasitic food. It's a pellet, and usually needs to be soaked in tank water for a few minutes prior to feeding. They usually don't really care for it, so don't offer them anything else to eat in an effort to force them to eat it.

Or you can get some powder with metronidazole in it (HITH Guard by Jungle works great), sprinkle it on the food you normally feed, and add just enough tank water to coat it and let it soak into the food for a few minutes before feeding.


----------



## Kevin007 (Jul 20, 2008)

Okay the really skinny one died today, the others look...OK.

Should I wait? If everything is fine then....I don't have to use any meds?

(I'll look into the antiparasitic food)


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

cichlidaholic said:


> I would highly recommend feeding the main tank medicated antiparasitic food - it's always best to get them to ingest the meds if they are still eating. But yes, all of them have been exposed, and it can take weeks to manifest into visible symptoms.


----------



## Kevin007 (Jul 20, 2008)

cichlidaholic said:


> cichlidaholic said:
> 
> 
> > I would highly recommend feeding the main tank medicated antiparasitic food - it's always best to get them to ingest the meds if they are still eating. But yes, all of them have been exposed, and it can take weeks to manifest into visible symptoms.


Thanks, you're a huge help :thumb:


----------



## Kevin007 (Jul 20, 2008)

I'll admit it, I chose to sit and wait after the infected one died.

Its been several months now and no one has a sunken belly.

Until today, I saw a new holding rusty with a slight sunken belly and stringy poo. This is possibly because she hasn't been feeding since she is holding, or she has internal parasites.

but this is not the time to treat her because she is holding.

What do I do?

Are the internal parasites back? No one else is affected.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

If you don't treat the tank, you won't get rid of them. :roll:

Deaths / visible symptoms can be weeks or months apart.


----------

